#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Cases

## CyberNBD

Bij nieuwe lampjes horen uiteraard nieuwe kistjes, dus maar weer aan de bouw geslagen:













Voor het hout is er geen zaag aan te pas gekomen, lekker alles ge(kopieer)freesd.
Uiteraard komen onder de kissies nog wielen, en de scharnieren ontbreken ook nog.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ronny

zie ik het goed dat speciaal profiel waar je hout gewoon in vast geklikt(geschoven) zit. Hierdoor moet je dan niet lijmen en nagelen.

Is wel handig. Bouwt lekker snel en altijd juist.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## PowerSound

Zo'n profiel heet "CaseMaker". Alvast heet de onze zo.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## CyberNBD

Jups, insteekprofiel wordt het meestal genoemd.  Bedoeling was eerst om het aan de binnenkant te stansen, dan moesten er langs buiten geen popnagels in, maarja, nergens zo een stans apparaat te vinden, dus uit ellende maar gepopt.  Werkt erg handig en snel, alleen moet je hout er wel 100% juist voor gezaagd zijn.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ronny

voorwat heb je het deze keer zo eens gedaan en eigenlijk niet de "normale" manier van cases bouwen toegepast. 

Begin je het poppen beu te worden<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## CyberNBD

Ja idd, was mijn bedoeling om het te stansen dus, spaart een hoop werk, tijd, geboor en popnagels, maar helaas <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Moet wel zeggen dat dat frezen ook wonderen doet qua tijd.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

ik ben zeker de eerste die het hier zegt:.....

waar zijn de wielen??

maar verder mooie kistjes... zoals we gewent zijn van jou....

Vraagjes:
1. hoe doe je dat met de sluitprofielen? hoe maak je die dan vast zonder te hoeven poppen?
2. Wat is stansen?

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## CyberNBD

Hmm lees nou es wat er onder de foto's staat Merijn <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Zoals je wellicht daar kan lezen, Komt nog <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maarre zonder gekheid, had de wielen enzo wel besteld maar de bouten en inslagmoeren vergeten, eveneens de scharniertjes vergeten bij de bestelling (dit laatste is een vaker voorkomende actie van mij) <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>  Maarrr als het goed is komen die spulletjes morgen ook aan.

Zonder te poppen vastmaken gebeurt dus door stansen:
Met een soortvan tacker kleine "inhammetjes, bramen" in het profiel slaan in de binnenkant van de kist, waardoor het hout er niet meer uitkan.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

oops<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> lezen is ook een kunst....

Aha, ok bedankt...

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Met een soortvan tacker kleine "inhammetjes, bramen" in het profiel slaan in de binnenkant van de kist, waardoor het hout er niet meer uitkan.



dus het metaal wordt zo vervormd dat het zich vastzet rond (in) het hout waardoor dit niet meer weg kan.

Is zo een case nu even stevig als een gelijmde en genagelde en gepopte case? Waarschijnlijk wel anders zou je zo gene maken , maar ik vraag het me toch af.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## beyma

Ik kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat dat stansen heeel erg vast zit,ik vond bij ons een halve case in de container en wilde de profielen en handvaten hergebruiken,maar dat heeft wel wat zweet op het voorhoofd gekost.Geef mij wat dat betreft maar popnagels,die boor je zo uit.

Oja, mooie kist!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En je hebt een prima bovenfrees machiene!!(heb je ook een Festo handcirkelzaag met geleider?) Nu alleen nog een paar echte "Bessy" lijmtangen<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

martijn

----------


## )jeroen(

He Tom ziet er goed uit, maar waarom doe je de popnagels niet aan de binnenkant van het profiel? Is ook stevig genoeg, en ziet er mooier uit. 

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## ronny

dan heb je aan de buitenkant toch gaten zitten als je volledig doorboort.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> dan heb je aan de buitenkant toch gaten zitten als je volledig doorboort.



dan boor je toch gewoon niet volledig door?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat: dan heb je aan de buitenkant toch gaten zitten als je volledig doorboort.



Idd, ALS je volledig doorboort, zijn van die dingetjes voor, voor op je boor. Dat je maar een X aantel mm (of cm) het hout in boort. Dit hoefd geen probleem te zijn dus.

Lijkt me alleen wat lastig boren, zo in de binne kant van de kist (als je er al fatsoenlijk met je boormachine bij kan)

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## CyberNBD

Volledig doorboren met je sowieso niet doen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  Je merkt opzich snel zat als je door het hout bent en tegen het metaal aan de binnenkant  van de case zit.  Zelfde geldt ook voor sluitprofiel.
Binnenkant was idd ook optie, maar dat boort en popt vrij lastig idd.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## )jeroen(

Daar heb je gelijk in, alleen als je een klein (pneumatisch) tolletje heb, dan kan je er goed bij. Er zwerft hier nog een rookdooscase rond waar de ene kant van binnen voor een deel niet gepopnageld is omdat ik er toen niet bij kon (Die kist is trouwens ERG stevig, ondanks dat er wat popnagels missen).

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## ronny

oops<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> ja niet volledig doorboren gaat natuurlijk ook<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## som

bij een bevriend bedrijf in zwolle hebben ze gewoon de voorkant van een oude nieten tacker een beetje afgeslepen, slaat mooie deukjes en zit idd muurvast (nou ja mijn casen vallen dus niet uit elkaar<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

met de groeten van leen

----------


## CyberNBD

Daar zat ik dus ook nog aan te denken.. alleen de vraag welke tacker daar sterk genoeg voor is, anders molesteer ik een tacker en werkt het niet <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Ondertussen maar weer aan de bouw geslagen van de rest van de kisten en binnenwerk, foto's volgen half deze week <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

de kisten zien er mooi uit hoor, maar al met al denk ik toch dat jullie eens een bijscholing materiaalkennis en dan vooral wat betreft hout (natuurlijk product = ondergaat invloed van klimaat!), houtsterktes en houtverbindingen moeten gaan doen!
De inschuifhoeklijn-kisten zijn meermaals gerapporteerd als uit elkaar vallend als een bouwpakket bij extreme belastingen (vallend vanaf de klep van de wagen op een enkele bolhoek).
Mijn eigen ervaringen met dat soort kisten wijken er niet veel vanaf = ze hebben een veel kortere levensduur onder extreme condities (rental-intensietijd)!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Mr Dj

Rinus, even een vraagje, wat is eigenlijk volgens jou de beste/sterkste vorm van kisten. dus insteek ? verlijmd hout met hoeklijn erop gepop?  of wat dan ook. misschien wel eens intressant om te weten. naar mijn menig zijn die insteek kisten toch wel goed stevig.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## ronny

gewoon houtwerk  eerst lijmen   dan tacken en dan metaalwerk erop vastzetten met popnagels.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## CyberNBD

Mwah dat weet ik nog zo niet.. er zijn zat gerenomeerde kistenboeren die met insteekprofiel werken.

----------


## ronny

ja ik had het voor jou ontwerp nog nooit gezien en ook nog nooit van gehoord. Is dit eigenlijk een methode die al lang bestaat?

----------


## CyberNBD

Voor zover ik weet bestaat het al een aardige tijd ja.  Bij deze nog wat fotootjes, morgen laatste kistje afwerken en nog eea aan binnenkant doen (lappies schuim in deksel enzo).

----------


## PowerSound

Weeral mooi gedaan en lekker compact !

----------


## ronny

idd  dat heb je weer eens mooi gedaan. ook mijn complimenten tom.

----------


## goldsound

Ziet er goed uit. Zitten je lampjes lekker beschermd tijdens het transport :Wink:

----------


## EP Woody

Zou je er geen wielen onder zetten tom ......  :Wink:  (en ja dit gaat alleen om de eerste foto [:P]

Ennu is dit nou nog beetje te tillen zo  :Smile:  Lees alleen de bus in en uit tillen [xx(]

----------


## ronny

der zitten toch wielen onder. Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt. ook niet op die eerste foto.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ziet er weer toppie uit allemaal.

Alleen 1 puntje:

De wielplaten heb je gemaakt van standaard FC-Hout.
Waarom niet van het (meest gebruikte/standaard) berken 18mm.
En dit dan met rond-gefreesde zijkanten?

Dat zou het geheel (mijn inziens) echt helemaal afmaken.

----------


## splash

Ligt het nou aan mij of glimmen die bolhoeken nou heel erg? volgens mij glimmen die op mijn kisten veel minder.
Zijn het soms RVS hoeken?

----------


## ronny

het glimmen is volgens mij gewoon veroorzaakt door de flits. Mijn bolhoeken glimmen anders ook wel goed hoor.

----------


## Max

staan die MH's er ophunkop in ?? [|)]

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> staan die MH's er ophunkop in ?? [|)]



Dat is toch wel duidelijk aan de foto's te zien[} :Smile: ]

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> staan die MH's er ophunkop in ?? [|)]



 :Frown: Al vaker kisten van headjes gezien max? :Frown:

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Al vaker kisten van headjes gezien max?



Sorry hoor, maar ik was net zo verbaasd toen ik de foto's zag als max.

Is dit *dé* manier om headjes te transporteren? En waarom dan wel? (zal uiteraard iets te maken hebben met de kwetsbaarheid van het bewegende gedeelte)

----------


## Tiemen

Dat is de manier die wij ook gebruiken en die je redelijk veel tegenkomt.

andere:

- gewoon in rek hangend aan haken
- liggend in voorgevormde plastieken 'mallen' (VL)
- soort schuif-hang-openklap systeem (mac2000, niet het ik-ben-een-halfuur-bezig-met-het-in-het-rekje-schuiven-systeem)
- op vaste positie op riser, dan zware spanband errond, goed dichttrekken en in trailer (Coldplay, met Robe washes)

----------


## ronny

gelijk ze op deze manier in de kist zitten is het handigst omdat je er zo maar de haken in hoeft te draaien op te nemen en in de truss te hangen.

moesten ze er andersom in zitten  moest je eerst de volledige head uit de kist halen en omdraaien om vervolgens de haken erin te draaien.

----------


## movergaauw

Wat ik aan de heads herken zijn de handvaten (grijs).

Martin mac 250 Krypton?

----------


## Max

pff

als ik iets zeg
meteen zeiken

fl*kker dan maar lekker op !

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:fl*kker dan maar lekker op !



Gedraag jij je even zeg!!
je moet toegeven dat het toch best duidelijk is te zien op de foto [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Daar zat ik dus ook nog aan te denken.. alleen de vraag welke tacker daar sterk genoeg voor is, anders molesteer ik een tacker en werkt het niet .
> Ondertussen maar weer aan de bouw geslagen van de rest van de kisten en binnenwerk, foto's volgen half deze week 
> 
> ..:: Site Updated ::..
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



eigenlijk ben ik zelf service monteur en er gaan best veel industrieele tackers bij het mondstukje kapot. zodoende is dat bedrijf in zwolle ook aan een gratis deuken meppertje gekomen[8D]
de zuiger diameter van he meppetje is 52 mm[^]

zit er geen timmerfabriek of palletbouwer keukenfabriek bij jou in de buurt?
ik ben er van overtuigd dat je dan met een doosje gebak een heel eind komt, anders gooien ze die dingen toch weg.

----------


## movergaauw

Nou max en John. Het is qua schuim makkelijker om gewoon een soort bol te maken. Je kan de head er makkelijker uit trrekken. Je weet zeker dat de head niet kan bewegen. Je kan de klem er makkerlijk op schroeven. je kan hem er zo het makkelijkst inleggen en uithalen. Hierom zie je meestal dat ze er op hun kop inliggen. En ZOON domme vraag vind ik het HELEMAAL niet.

----------


## ralph

Heeft (n)iets met makkelijk te maken, heeft met de beste bescherming en de minst invassieve manier van transporteren te maken.

De head hangt in zo'n schuimpje op zn ballast, dat wil zeggen: op een echt schuimpje!
De draaiende delen hangen dus vrij...zoveel mogelijk
door de deksel netjes passend te maken zitten ze stuiterproof in hun kissie

----------


## elektrofiel

zijn dat orginele schuimen voor die heads??

volgens mij zijn het gewoon een paar plankjes met case schuim er op geplakt

en niet van die originele (veel te dure 55 euro per/stuk) schuimmalen die wij hebben 
voor de mh's

----------


## Klaaske

55 euro duur ? kijk maar eens goed in de webshop [xx(]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Nou max en John. Het is qua schuim makkelijker om gewoon een soort bol te maken. Je kan de head er makkelijker uit trrekken. Je weet zeker dat de head niet kan bewegen. Je kan de klem er makkerlijk op schroeven. je kan hem er zo het makkelijkst inleggen en uithalen. Hierom zie je meestal dat ze er op hun kop inliggen. En ZOON domme vraag vind ik het HELEMAAL niet.



Zo zo, een 14 jarige die erover praat alsof hij dagelijks met deze dingen in zulk soort cases werkt.
En waarom is een head makkelijker uit een bol te trekken dan uit een kubus?

O ja... Verder prachtcases. Ga zo door_!!!_

----------


## Horse with no name

hey mensen 
een nieuwelingske hier (ouder dan 14 jaar weliswaar  :Wink: )
anyway, ik ga mij binnenkort ook eens bezighouden met flightcases en 'k kan maar niet genoeg geinformeerd zijn... tot hier een korte inleiding  :Big Grin:  ...
kheb dus een vraagje, 
die wielen die je onder je case plaatste, (CyberNBD)
waarom plaats je deze niet op de grondplaat van je case zelf ipv van ze op nog extra platen te zetten?
u case zelf is toch stevig genoeg dacht ik, dus waarom die wielen er dan niet rechtstreeks onder plaatsen?

----------


## ronny

dit wordt gedaan voor de stevigheid. 

aangezien een fc gemaakt wordt van 9mm fc hout. wanneer je hier dus rechtstreeks de wielen op zet zal dit wel allemaal gaan, maar wanneer er een grote kracht op die wielen wordt uitgeoefend zal het hout op die plaats te dun zijn en zullen de wielen gewoon in de kist zakken.  Zo van die grote krachten komen meer voor als je denkt: schokken tijdens vervoer, iemand die op de kist gaan zitten/staan, een andere kist erop.

gewoon de wielen op een extra plankje( 18mm fc hout) zetten en dan pas op de case bevestigen. de kracht wordt nu verdeeld over de gehele plank en niet over dat ene plekje waar normaal gezien het wieletje zou zitten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_



Deze snap ik niet helemaal? Het lijkt wel alsof die klem een soort van frees bevat tot op een millimeter waar dan die plank inklemt? Ik zal het wel even verkeerd zien maar dat lijkt me nou niet echt stevig  :Smile:  Hoe hangt die klem nu precies aan dat plaatje?

----------


## snoei

als ik dat zo bekijk, lijkt het mij dat er een stuk hout is uitgezaagd, en dat de ophangplaat achter de schroef blijft hangen.

----------


## CyberNBD

uit de plaat waar de klem inhangt is een stuk weggefreesd, 1 cm diep, ter breedte van het omega bracket, zo kan het geheel "in" de plaat hangen en als de deksel dicht is kan die klem geen kant meer uit.  Dit is gedaan omdat die brackets anders los rondslingeren in het kabelvak, en! het kabelvak is eigenlijk maar net breed genoeg voor omega brackets [8)].  Gevolg: ==&gt; die gevallen gaan vastzitten en je bent weer 5 minuten aan het pielen op klus om die dingen eruit te krijgen.

----------


## CyberNBD

PS: Elektrofiel:
Zijn idd geen originele schuimmallen, om de simpele reden dat die er nog niet waren toen ik de kisten bouwde.  Dus 8cm hardschuim gebruikt waar de basis op steunt.  Totaal van alle schuim bij mekaar komt volgens mij nog duurder uit dan die mallen  :Frown: .

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Aaaah nu je het zegt ja, het leek echt net alsof die rand uit de klem gehaald was ipv uit het hout  :Smile: . En dat klemmen zal na een aantal keren slijten van het hout ook wel over gaan lijkt me; sjieke kistjes iig. Maar dat mag ook wel met sjieke apparatuur  :Smile:

----------


## Horse with no name

hey 
mijn fc zou ongeveer dezelfde zijn maar gewoon omgedraaid
--&gt; de bovenkant (die los kan van de rest) wordt de onderkant
het is voor een gitaar versterker (+ - 25kg)
mijn vraag is nu... op CyberNBD zijn kist (voor die lampen) zitten 4 vlindersluitingen maar die worden uiteindelijk niet echt belast. 
omdat bij mij de bovenkant dus de onderkant wordt, zitten die sloten dus onderaan en moeten die bij transport het volledige gewicht van de versterker die op de onderkant rust dragen. in hoeverre is dit wel betrouwbaar? Ik kan mij allesins niet permiteren dat de onderkant ineens losschiet en mijn versterkerke (aangezien hij niet kan ontsnappen aan de zwaartekracht) lekker hard in de grond zal vallen...  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat houden die sloten wel, wij hebben racks van 100+ kilo die op 4 vlinders nog heel blijven, je moet het erg sterk maken aangezien je dan gewoon ijzer (of wat dan ook) in de lengte uit elkaar probeert te trekken. Hoe je dat precies noemt weet ik zo even niet meer, maar die kracht die daarop mag staan is vrij groot; van je gitaaramp zal ie zeker niet kapotgaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Naamloos paard,
ik heb in mijn geheugencellen dat ik ooit eens die vlindersloten heb nagerekend 
vanwege hetzelfde 'euvel' als waar jij het nu over hebt: de vlinders als drager laten fungeren.
een kleine vlinder kwam op 25-30kg en een grote op 60-75kg. 
Het is al pakweg 15-20 jaar geleden, en ik weet zelfs de (twee) merken niet meer. (Destijds werden die gevoerd door Ampco resp. Meekel Cases.)  
Maar dat lijkt me voldoende voor jouw gitaaramp.
En wil je het zeker weten dan bel je dealer, leverancier of fabriek.

----------


## Horse with no name

dus met vier kleine vlinders moet dit al best lukken.
thx mannen!

----------


## Horse with no name

eu maar
kgebruik dan best geen multiplex zeker voor dat deel?
krijgt ge dan niet zoiets als een hefboom effect die u multiplex kapottrekt?

----------


## ronny

juist wel multiplex gebruiken. dat is het stevigste en juist het lichtste.

waarom zou je een hefboom effect krijgen.  de krachten op de vlindersloten zijn toch loodrecht naar onder wanneer je de kist optilt. en volgens rinus mogen die vlindersloten wel wat hebben dus ik zie echt geen probleem.

je hout zal heus niet kapottrekken. gewoon er voor zorgen dat je een stevige bodem hebt. beste is dan dat je je bodemplaat dus niet helemaal van onder zet , maar dus tussen het andere hout eigenlijk. wanneer je nu je kist opheft zal heel het gewicht op die bodemplaat staan, maar deze heeft genoeg houwvast doordat die tussen de andere platen echt vastzit.

overigens moet je er voor zorgen dat wanneer er nog geen flightware( dus hoekprofielen en hoeken enz..) op de kist zitten dat deze dan al stevig genoeg is en dan al niet zomaar krom gaat staan of iets dergelijks. wanneer je nu de nodige hoekprofielen en hoeken aanbrengt zorgt deze nog eens voor een extra stevigheid voor de kist in zijn geheel.

veel onder ons hebben hun versterkerracks ook zo gemaakt en daar hangt nog veel meer gewicht in als bij jouw. zo een kist is dus echt wel stevig als je die een beetje fatsoenlijk maakt.

----------


## rinus bakker

gewoon maultiplex gebruiken en alleen zorgen dat je de schotelgaten zo krap mogelijk uitzaagt 
zodat de randafstand van het gat naar de popnagels zo groot mogelijk blijft.
de afschuifkracht op de popnagels van de kleinste schotel is 
5 nagels x 14 mm² x 150 N/mm² = 14000 N,
en de drukkracht van de nagels op het hout: 
5 (nagel) x 5mm (breedte) x 10mm (diepte) x 14 (N/mm² = rekenwaarde voor berkenhout) = 3500 N 
Maatgevend is dus het hout, en neem daar maar eens tenminste een bezwijkfactor 2,5 op
dan kan zo'n schoteltje ca. 140 kg houden.
Dus: Do it right and it can't go wrong!

----------

